
Review: Nokia Lumia 800: Microsoft doesn't have to buy Nokia, they already did - dotmanish
http://www.intomobile.com/2012/01/29/review-nokia-lumia-800-its-either-smartest-dumbphone-dumbest-smartphone/
======
zmonkeyz
cheeky tldr version; Microsoft does not support some of my more throwback
behavior so i don't recommend this phone until Apollo comes out. At that time
I will probably not recommend it again until the one after that comes out.

